# Lighting



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been away for awhile and i'm wanting my tank to thrive. I'm looking for lighting suggestions (Not do it yourself) that would be good for a planted tank. I am partial to LED's but who is using them to what success? 

My budget isn't unlimited, but I don't mind spending what I need to. 

75 gallon
CO2
plants aren't doing it.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Just use a T5 High Output fixture. the bulbs are highly efficient and if you get the right bulbs, will grow plants very very well. I have no expirience in LED's but some people love them and some....not so much.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

2-4 bulb t5 high our put fixture with Gisemann bulbs..


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree. I use giesseman aquaflora and midday combo and my plants look great and grow like crazy


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I am in the active development of building my own LED lights for my aquariums. My first led controller protype failed but I've hit the drawing board to change my building process into a printed circuit board instead of a rats nest of wires. 

For now I'm running power compacts on my 90g and 10g. By end of summer, my goal is to have converted to LEDs. If you hang tight, i will have something to share in a couple of weeks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I know of some one (jimmy) in grand prairie who has a 48 inch 4 bulb t5 high out put fixture. he is wanting 100.00 for it.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

digital_gods said:


> I am in the active development of building my own LED lights for my aquariums. My first led controller protype failed but I've hit the drawing board to change my building process into a printed circuit board instead of a rats nest of wires.
> 
> For now I'm running power compacts on my 90g and 10g. By end of summer, my goal is to have converted to LEDs. If you hang tight, i will have something to share in a couple of weeks.


Interesting.

My current position is....do i stay fresh, or go to the salty side of things. I have a 75 gallon with CO2 and no light worthy of anything. I can spend a bunch on a decent light (i don't want T5) or I can get a ready made smaller reef setup.

If so, I have a 75 Gallon to sell, complete with backdrop, stand, canopy, an assortment of lights, and a CO2 system. If someone is interested in any/all of it, let me know quick. I may end up trading it in.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If you want a light system that would be versatile for fresh and salt, just get a 4x48" T5HO fixture. That way you can change easily. LEDs are not setup yet for fresh water market. Texgal tried a saltwater led fixture with adjustable rgb LEDs and still couldn't get the colors to look right on her large tank.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

"(i don't want T5)"

Why?

I have compact fluorescent on one tank and 4 x T5HO on two others. I cannot run all 4 T5HO bulbs (55 gallon) as the light is way too much even with co2 injection.



bob


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

You can get 2 x 150w metal halide but your light cycle will be short. Saltwater side of life, you will have heat issues. Then you will have 2 options, keep your house colder or get a chiller.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

i don't have a need for the light anymore. thanks for your input.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I may be interested in the CO2 system, depending on how much you want for it


----------

